# Computer Overclock Ability?



## meatco531 (Dec 14, 2007)

Im wanting to oc my current build, and i am just wondering if the hardware on it are good for OCing.

Components:
-C2D E8400 Wolfdale (45nm) 3.0GHz
-2gb (2x1GB) Corsair Dominatior 1066Mhz Ram
-Asus P5QL Pro Mobo
-Seagate SATAII HD
-SilverStone 850w PSU, this thing is a beast, designed for servers, and feels like a brick, so im fairly confident it will be fine for OCing.
-NVidea 9800GT GPU
Cooling. 
-PSU, 2 fans. Also, all of the Power cords are bundled in a nylon sheath so air flow is higher than a normal PSU.
Case, one large rear fan, one side high speed fan, and lots and lots of front vents. Odd thing, but somehow the side fan is both intake and out put... I can feel it blowing on both sides if i put my hand on it:4-dontkno The center of the fanblowes air over the CPU and the Outside blows air out of the cabinent. 

I have only mesured temps with the app Speedfan, which was recomended to me by someone on this site. At Idle, the Motherboard, Cabinent,HDs and ram are all registering at 27-28 Celcius. and the CPU at around 34-35. The GPU on the other hand is around 55 at idle and 65 at VERY high load (Crysis on Maximum Graphics level and 16x antialiasing, plus iTunes running visualiser in the background:tongue

One Note, the CPU cooler is Stock, but i scraped off all the stock thermal compound and replaced it with some leftover arctic silver 5, and on high load the cpu never peaks over 42-44 Celcius. The HDs, MB and Case sensors never go over 33-34 on full load.

So my 2 questions are, is this build stable enough and is it cool enough to run on OC?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the model number of the Siverstone PSU? They make good and not so good. The good have ZF or ZM in the Model Number.
Stock Intel heatsink/fans are good for a 10 to 15% OC.


----------



## meatco531 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, uppon closer inspection, i found that the PSU is really a 650w,.... i forgot about that. OOps my bad.

Model Number is the SST-ST65ZF......So its a good psu, just less watts than i thought ( i was sure i ordered an 850w


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's still more than adequate for a 9800GT. With a good aftermarket heatsink you should be able to reach ~4.0GHz or thereabouts. With the stock you might get 3.2-3.3GHz. It's a pretty good setup.


----------



## meatco531 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am gonna get an aftermarket cooling system, but till i do, any recomended clock speeds?
Also, do you have any recommendations for a cpu cooling system? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

How much do you want to spend on a heatsink?

As for what clock speed you should try for now, the highest you can go without going over 65C in Prime95.


----------



## meatco531 (Dec 14, 2007)

gotcha. well, i really dont wanna spend that much on it. Here is what im looking at right now (black friday deals).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would recommend either the Xigmatek or the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134&Tpk=Arctic Freezer pro 7

I don't have any experience with the Xigmatek, but it looks decent. I know that the ACF7 is a solid cooler with good performance for its price, it should get you up to 3.6GHz easy.

If you want to hit 4.0GHz you'll want to be looking in the $40-75 range.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Xigmatek are very good for overclocking, they are very good and are similar to the Tuniq tower. Just be aware that it is very large and you will need to be sure you have the space also you need to make sure that it comes with the back plate to fit to your motherboard. Some retailers only supply the back plate as a seperate item so it may not be included with the cooler and you will definetly need it unless you don't mid snapping your mobo in half because of the weight.


----------

